# Beautiful Japanese groom



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Absolutely adorable. I love that 'kwaii' look and think it would be great in any color!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

On a SPOO in brown, or I think it's brown.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh my, well it is amazing grooming but I would never be able to maintain anything like that on Lily. She is too rough and tumble and she free feeds, so the face and ears would be a mess. I have to say also that I really like a naked, poodley face. But those are amazing pictures. No wonder all those japanese and korean girls were so crazy for Lily when we were wandering around the campus at Yale. I know now they were just looking to turn her into a fancy clipped girl like that! LOL


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I looooove the Asian Fusion styles. I don't like long beards, but I love how these grooms fix that by growing the beards up rather than down, it gives them such a cute expression!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I tried to get that head with a clean face... It was cute on Willow.


----------



## Bellesdad0417 (May 18, 2014)

While I appreciate the skill involved in that groom personally I would never want my Spoo to look like a bichon


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

How adorable. . .but wouldn't that be difficult to maintain?


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Well, my first love is bichons, I showed and bred them for years before I branched out to other breeds (and lost the show bug, now they are just pets). I am down to just one old old bichon now from those days. 

It's not that tough to maintain, if you spritz and brush and comb, it takes all of 5 minutes to brush through a bichon in show coat. For me, not a big deal. For others, maybe. 

I wouldn't want my standard poodle to look like that either, but mine is an OT, and should look pretty darn cute in this trim. I do not like shaved faces or feet, and I don't like poodle pom pom tails either :/ Fuzzy teddy for me 

Here is my first bichon champion: Leona (RIP)









Here is my last old lady, Darby: 









And my first bichon, who started it all, and I think, so far my only heart dog, Lexi (please notice the poodle feet and nail polish  it was a phase I went through):









Oh and to show you I've been there, done that, here is my sweet Reece (RIP), pointed but missing one major squinting in the sun: 








Wasn't she a beautiful girl? <3 









Somehow, I find myself with an affinity for fuzzy faces, though.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I love it! If anything, I think it will be even more adorable in brown! Post a pic when you get Jack grown into it, please!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I love the Japanese grooms! But also love the traditional poodle clips. I guess it depends on the look you're after.

I think of the Asian styles as making the dogs look cute, adorable, sweet, like you just want to pick them up an cuddle them. Maybe that's why they're chosen more for the small dogs. The traditional clips that emphasize the fine, athletic lines of the poodle make the dog look more elegant and beautiful. It's all good. 

BTW-Shamrockmommy- all of your dogs are just gorgeous! But what's OT?


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Cute trim  normally I am a shaved face lover but right now Bella has a fuzzy face from 5 1/2 weeks of crate rest and she looks like a teddy bear. DH wants me to shave her face in a big way though so it likely won't last long.... 

*Shamrockmommy -* Reece was beautiful - thank you for sharing!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks, Minnie. Reece was a special girl <3 You only had to put up her topknot, and her leash and she did everything in the ring for you. Such a good girl.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Carolinek said:


> ! But what's OT?


Oversize Toy. 

At 14" at the shoulder, though, he has a slight build and looks like a small mini. By toy standards, he's enormous, and most of the time I just call him a mini.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Buck hasn't even had his first official trip to the groomers and my husband is Mr. Opinion on all of the styles. If it were up to him, Buck would be in a puppy trim forever. I really like to see groomers experiment or come up with modified/custom clips. I like the ombré color effect, our Japanese PF member shared. It looked wonderful on a little apricot poodle. For our climate and lifestyle, we're going to have to go Miami or Lamb, but a girl can dream...


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Oversize Toy.
> 
> At 14" at the shoulder, though, he has a slight build and looks like a small mini. By toy standards, he's enormous, and most of the time I just call him a mini.


Oh- thanks!


----------

